
MRI disabled every iOS device in facility - smoser
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/e7g5rcw/
======
394549
I wonder if you could test this theory using helium gas from one of those
cylinders they use to inflate balloons. Put an iPhone in a bag, inflate it
with helium, and see if it malfunctions.

------
smoser
This sounds like a great plot device in a sci-fi or spy novel. What other
(human livable) environments will certain computer clocks not work in?

